# 4 Way wedge worth it?



## nate379 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Swisher-18840-4-Way-Splitter-Wedge/dp/B00A1Y8V1K

Worth it?  I've always used a regular wedge.


----------



## rkshed (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't know that existed but I think about something like that every time I roll the log for the second split.
For me, it seems pricey (frugal Yankee) but I am actually considering it now.
Wonder how it handles larger rounds?


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 15, 2013)

Depends on the logs you're running.  Small to medium stuff they can be handy but are a PITA if you get into some nasty or very large stuff.  If everthing you split is under 18" diameter and fairly straight, it might work out well.


----------



## Excavator (Mar 15, 2013)

If you can slip it over single and remove when needed for large logs it is good.
On mine, I welded the 4 way on the top splitter and the bottom splitter is for the nasty stuff


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 15, 2013)

On mine (northstar) I havent taken the 4-way 'wings' off since I got them. Big improvement.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

I really like mine, but on anything smaller than an 18" log it splits it unevenly.  I think its 9" to the center.
I'd like to find a self centering device that would raise a log so that the center would be in line with the horizontal part of the wedge.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 15, 2013)

It all depends upon what you are splitting. In addition, I like to split so we end up with more rectangular pieces or square pieces. Sure is better for packing the stove on those long cold winter nights. Also makes building the ends of the wood stacks much easier.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 15, 2013)

I try to have 1/2 rounds or triangle pieces.


----------



## Flamestead (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the slip-on style 4-way for my Timberwolf, and like it a lot. The height is offset, so just flip it over to set it at a different height. I always run it at the higher height so I can halve smaller rounds underneath the "wings".  I do lift the end of pieces to center it on the 4-way. For big rounds I find I prefer the single wedge. Often I'll split a bunch with the 4-way, sorting as I go, and then split for a while without it. Nice to be able to run at double speed whenever possible.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 16, 2013)

Greg H said:


> I really like mine, but on anything smaller than an 18" log it splits it unevenly. I think its 9" to the center.
> I'd like to find a self centering device that would raise a log so that the center would be in line with the horizontal part of the wedge.


 
Timberwolf and Iron & Oak both offer hydraulically adjustable height 4 ways for their machines.  We're talking $6-7K splitters now.


----------



## CT-Mike (Mar 18, 2013)

I always used the 4-way on my TW2, and definitely recommend one. Cuts your splitting time in half. Additionally if you are splitting some big nasty rounds just take it off and halve them.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm with the others here that like their 4 ways . Makes for quicker processing as long as the wood is reasonably straight grained . Only takes a second to slip on ,or remove .


----------



## nate379 (Mar 19, 2013)

Have it coming in.  Was $100, figure WTH, give it a try.  28 ton splitter so I'm sure it will be do just fine.  My 12 ton did fine... as well as the 5 ton.


----------



## mellow (Mar 20, 2013)

You will love it,  my 27 ton does well with it.   Just don't try and do knotty crotch crap pieces.

You will wonder why you hadn't got it before now.


----------

